# The 27.5+ Ride Pic Thread



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a place to share pix from our rides with the B+...








Sarge out singletrackin in New Castle, CO









Weather was kinda cooperatin with us, til the sky opened up and we got soaked!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Somewhere in Idaho...




























:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Smithhammer! Good to see the activity in action.

What is that sweet lookin bike?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Good to see the activity in action.


Amen! Thanks for starting this. More ridin,' less gear geekin. 



> What is that sweet lookin bike?


Hayduke. Love it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Tell ya what, I can't get enough of the fat and kinda fat! The Sergeant feels like a fatty without the drawbacks. Guess there's really no drawbacks cause I love riding my fatty with those 4.8" marshmallow we call tires! + does get better fuel economy tho'.
The Hayduke was on my radar and couldn't find one at the time... Sweet rig, indeed!

I discovered there was no pic thread like tha fat forum has and we +'s need one too! 








Barrel Cactus in bloom along the trailside..


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Here's a place to share pix from our rides with the B+...


most excellent!! rep to the head.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice ride B-Rune, saw them in the ads and checked them out, really wish I could justify another, but just honestly can't and since a 650Bx2.8" will fit in the rear of all my bikes, so I honestly am good to go. Here's 2 pics on my inaugural rides with both bikes I've tried 650B+ on, just get a quick feel for them and take a pic or two.

Paradox with WTB Asym i35/Pro2 wheels and WTB 2.8" Trailblazer r/ 3.0" Trailboss front. This was my first go at B+ and those were the cheapest tyres I could find. Actually got the 2,8" first to test fit in my frames, then ordered the 3.0" thinking it would be undersized like the 2.8", but it was not.
















Phantom with WTB Asym i35/Pro2 wheels, 2.8" Nobby Nics. Got the Nics to try and gain some wet condition traction as the WTB were just stupid scary in the wet, not grip what so ever and the Maxxis weren't yet available.


----------



## Plush Forward (Feb 7, 2006)

Morrison, CO


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LyNx, I will never let go of my 09 Rune! Valhalla season pass, FTW!









I'm gonna drop Sarg's seat all the way down and take Sarge down Valhalla this summer, should be awesome!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm getting old and achey, so I bought a Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper 6Fattie at the end of April, and have been enjoying it tremendously. The one and only full suspension that I owned before this was a '97 Klein Mantra that I bought while I was still working at a shop. This beats that ol' catapult 

Played around on a log ride that got to about 4.5' off the ground before you exit:

Fully @ Fountainhead by ricky d, on Flickr

Tested the travel:

Fountainhead on a Fully by ricky d, on Flickr

I found a fallen tree while riding by the local disc golf course, and played around with it for a few minutes (vid):

Broken Tree by ricky d, on Flickr

Apologies to those that have already seen these in other threads


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

No worries, Drevil! That hair! Takes me back a few years to the time when I had hair to the small of my back...Good times!


Pfft! Now what I do have is gray...

Fountainhead on a fully is a damn nice shot. That air time had to have shown up on your cellular bill, lol


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Copper Peak Ski Flying Hill Mountain Bike Trails in Michigan's Upper Peninsula...









































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Couple of shots around Santa Barbara.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Orbea Loki 27+ H30 from Hungary


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

Some great lookin rides and photos gents.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohh, Ahhh!


Loki's looking for more singletrack...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Stumpy 6Fatties in the dez*

Borrego Mtn wash, Anza Borrego State Park, So. Calif.










Death Valley Natl Park


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Torrance Barrens..*

if you've never ridden here, sucks to be you


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice location, BlackCanoeDog! Bet your dog slept well following...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The hills of SoCal:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> View attachment 1069316
> 
> Sarge out singletrackin in New Castle, CO


Nice to see RSD Bikes represented!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Nice to see RSD Bikes represented!


Sarge just applied for citizenship. After all he's here on green card!

Gonna order up a Mayor by fall. Really enjoying the B+. Sarge rides the singletrack very well.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge just applied for citizenship. After all he's here on green card!
> 
> Gonna order up a Mayor by fall. Really enjoying the B+. Sarge rides the singletrack very well.


The Mayor is a great bike ...LOVES the white stuff lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> The Mayor is a great bike ...LOVES the white stuff lol


Let me guess, you named your bike Delorean...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a couple of Sarge singltrackin on Wolfson and the Jolley trails.






















Weather is starting to cooperate...Good singletrack to ride fast.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fine ride this afternoon, and a great way to kick off the weekend....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good, Smithhammer! Where is the location?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Looking good, Smithhammer! Where is the location?


Teton Valley, Id.

Big Hole Mountains - Mountain Bike the Tetons

Today's route was Channel Lock > Shark's Belly > Cody's > Sodbuster > Bovine. One of the classic loops in the area with lots of variety and great views. :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks so inviting in the pix...

Does Shark know that you are the one that put those tire tracks across his belly??


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Does Shark know that you are the one that put those tire tracks across his belly??


Ha. He hardly felt a thing. But I threw him some beef jerky just in case.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the Hayduke! Looks like a very fun bike to spend the day riding. 

So far my experiences with 27.5 are great. Fatness of the fat kind! 3.0, 4.8. I love em...


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Beacon Hill, Spokane


----------



## adamburr (Apr 22, 2016)

Diamondback Catch 1
Ramapo Mountain State Forest


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Hurricane Cliffs area, Utah










JEM trail near Virgin River, UT


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet pics, Levity. I really need to spend more time exploring the greater St. George area.


----------



## BigZeee (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Sweet pics, Levity. I really need to spend more time exploring the greater St. George area.


can i go, can i huh, can i??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, it's been a few years since one of my bikes got to play over there! Nice pix and thanks for sharing.

BigZee, you mind if I eat glazed donuts and take your bike for a ride?? That's a nice looking SC with some big shoes to fill...:thumbsup:

nvphatty, that one deserves a green chiclet!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> can i go, can i huh, can i??


Hells yeah.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

How many + bikers can you cram in a VW??

Weather today isn't so cooperative. Hope to get out and play with Sarge between rains...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Hells yeah.


was checking this link on St george..JEM Trail



BansheeRune said:


> How many + bikers can you cram in a VW??


dunno till we try..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We need to get together for some riding and find a VW and find out! lol


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Finished up converting K's Watchman to B+ for summer riding this morning. Mulefut 50s, Hope hubs & FBNs (for now). I think she likes it...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That grin looks like she did something to ya! Good times!

I really like my SL 50's. Now I need to find someone that can use a pair of Chronicle EXOs...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Sriracha powered B+


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

More Utah riding (infrequent phone reception)

Goblin Valley State Park



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

More Goblin Valley State Park










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)

Picked up a Pine Mountain 1 to be used for family rides in place of my 150mm FS & CX both of which are overkill. So far, it fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Denali Park
Tek>Sable Pass>Polychrome Pass


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Post Singlespeed-A-Palooza race at Stewart State Forest, NY:


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

New bike day for me! Still need to swap the cassette to the matching rear wheel I built, and my dropper is in the mail. Once all that is here, I'll get to head out into the HOT night and give her a spin. First full-squish bike for me, so it should be fun!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2016)

miataeric1 said:


> New bike day for me! Still need to swap the cassette to the matching rear wheel I built, and my dropper is in the mail. Once all that is here, I'll get to head out into the HOT night and give her a spin. First full-squish bike for me, so it should be fun!


:band: right on mang!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, what did that devious lady with the Cheshire Cat grin do to ya. There had to be a practical joke involved!

Drevil, thanks for sharing the video! Good stuff.

nefariousvw, congratz on the new bike! Lookin good, indeed.

stopbreakingdown, dem views!

miataeric1, enjoy that sweet new toy!

Bikeny, SS is good stuff. When Stokliboy hosts the singlespeed only party at his place Sarge will be an SS for the day...Sliding dropouts, ftw!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Dead Horse State Park, UT
Intrepid trail system




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

miataeric1,

please post a ride report. I've been eyeballing that bike. Looks great.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

levity said:


> Dead Horse State Park, UT
> Intrepid trail system


Yes, on so many levels.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity's killing us with some really awesome pix! 

Thanks everyone for sharing some awesome ride pix with amazing scenery as well! 
Good stuff, indeed.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Log.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Navajo Rocks area near Moab, UT




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, great pix, now I need to make the pilgrimage to Utah before it gets too bloody hot. Looks like a great day was at hand.

Smithhammer, gotta love the occasional skinny!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Smithhammer, gotta love the occasional skinny!


Those are Trail Boss 3.0s.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Those are Trail Boss 3.0s.


You're killin me! Not the bloody tires, what the tires are rollin on!

I have a practice skinny made of a 12' long elevated 2x4 that I set out to practice on...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

hehe the log mate, the log.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Kingdom Vendetta Plus in Afghanistan*

Here are a few pics of the new Kingdom HT 27.5+. Waiting on my Maxxis Rekon+ tires to replace the 2.8 NNs.

Running some tech on this ride- XTR Di2 and Magura Vyron wireless dropper.

Just finished some more internal Di2 cable routing through the seatstay.

I am LOVING the plus size tires and the Lyrik DA forks. Rides like a full suss.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratz on your new friend, BigRugger! And welcome to the + side! It's a world apart from the 2.whatevuh tires we were all riding.
Can't get enough of my B+. Put in a little over 30 miles of play time with Sarge today.

Great lookin bike, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Congratz on your new friend, BigRugger! And welcome to the + side! It's a world apart from the 2.whatevuh tires we were all riding.
> Can't get enough of my B+. Put in a little over 30 miles of play time with Sarge today.
> 
> Great lookin bike, my friend! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Was fun to design, build and now RIDE!

I think 27.5 plus and Boost hubs are the way ahead, and I bet you see it in Enduro racing soon.

I mean, I really like my Kingdom Hex full susser, but this thing is.....FUN!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> You're killin me! Not the bloody tires, what the tires are rollin on!


Doh! :winker:



BigRugger03 said:


> Here are a few pics of the new Kingdom HT 27.5+.


Sweet! Is it just me, or is that one helluva long wheelbase on that ride?


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Doh! :winker:
> 
> Sweet! Is it just me, or is that one helluva long wheelbase on that ride?


About 1194mm wheelbase with the 160mm Lyriks. XL frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BigRugger, you're welcome! Gotta say that pic makes the bike look very long. Have to agree that B+ is the cat's meow.The reasonably fat tires are more efficient than they look. Fun and fat all in one! I'm so glad I didn't perform blasphemy by equipping my fatbike with B+ and went with a real B+.

Had to give you a hard time Smithhammer! Stick with us and we'll have you out doing trials and street sessions...

skinny: reference to anything with a very narrow width to ride a bike on. 

Really enjoy the sweet bikes being featured in this thread, keep the pix coming!


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Enduro MTB tested a lot of plus tire and rim combos. They stated that 3.0 was too heavy, and super wide rims (50mm) were also on the chunky side. 

The sweet spot was 30-35mm rims (internal) and 2.8s. You get the best of both worlds; good acceleration and super grip. I went with 31.6 internal and 2.8s on the advice of Kingdom bikes and glad I did.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BigRugger03 said:


> Enduro MTB tested a lot of plus tire and rim combos. They stated that 3.0 was too heavy, and super wide rims (50mm) were also on the chunky side.
> 
> The sweet spot was 30-35mm rims (internal) and 2.8s. You get the best of both worlds; good acceleration and super grip. I went with 31.6 internal and 2.8s on the advice of Kingdom bikes and glad I did.


Here's Sarge sportin a pair of 700g RR 3.oh so sweet tires on a pair of MuleFut SL 50's. This bike ain't light at 28 pounds but the ride! This bike accelerates like it has a V8. Just wish I had the budget for the stainless steel version at the time.








Play time on a local singletrack...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> hehe the log mate, the log.


No, no, the tires! Hehe!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

BigRugger03 said:


> Here are a few pics of the new Kingdom HT 27.5+. Waiting on my Maxxis Rekon+ tires to replace the 2.8 NNs.


Nice of you to join us puss+ heads with the kingdom ht. Any particular reason you chose to replace the NN with rekon??


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

No pics from last night's ride, but damn it was fun. Two of us on hardtail B+, and two on 29er full sus rides. They were trails that we are all very familiar with, and conditions are perfect right now, so we all felt really comfortable with 'opening it up' and railing. The B+ hardtails led the way on the final descent, and not because the full sus guys were being polite.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> No pics from last night's ride, but damn it was fun. Two of us on hardtail B+, and two on 29er full sus rides. They were trails that we are all very familiar with, and conditions are perfect right now, so we all felt really comfortable with 'opening it up' and railing. The B+ hardtails led the way on the final descent, and not because the full sus guys were being polite.


I bet that left a mark...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Politely leading the way is good! Smithhammer I didn't take pix either. The weather was perfect for a good training ride that involved several singletrack opportunities. The variation in the trails made for good practice. Skillz, baby! lol As i become more familiar with Sarge, the better it gets.
Sounds like Mr. Hayduke has you strung out on trail rippin'! Good stuff. I have to make use of the down time at the moment cause a couple of my projects are moving into their next phase.


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> Nice of you to join us puss+ heads with the kingdom ht. Any particular reason you chose to replace the NN with rekon??


I love Maxxis tires, have them on all my other bikes. Got some HRIIs, Minions, Tomahawk (rear) and Ardents.

I read that the Rekon+ was a combo of the minion and HRII, and they are pretty light for 2.8s at under 800 grams.

_This is one bad ass-looking tire, with center tread similar to the High Roller II, and side knobs that look like smaller versions of those on the Minion. With many of the new 27.5+ full-suspensions skewing towards longer travel, the Rekon+ could be just the ticket for getting rad._

Soooo, decided to try a set and see how they roll on this terrain. Lots of loose over hard pack, rocky terrain, as well as gravel.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Sounds like Mr. Hayduke has you strung out on trail rippin'!


Hayduke could encourage me to make some really bad decisions...and the Trail Bosses took whatever I threw at them yesterday. Rooty, rocky, fast corners, you name it. I'm really liking these tires.

Lots of rain on the way but I might try and squeeze in one more rip before the storm hits...



nvphatty said:


> I bet that left a mark...


Ha. So, of our two buddies who were riding full sus 29ers yesterday, one is already in the process of building a 29+ wheelset for his fatty right now, and the other guy said to me last week, "yeah, I think my next trail bike will be a +."


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge has been known to instigate trouble... He's a bad influence! :thumbsup:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Yes, on so many levels.


Yep, the "Intrepid" trails are great fun. Sure wouldn't want to ride any labeled "Pusillanimous" - that'd be bad on so many levels. 

great signage - is there any doubt about which way to go at the split?










great views










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Moab area riding*

After four 3+ hour ride days it's time to give the legs a rest and take a hike. The trails here can be demanding with the rare 20 foot smooth section being welcome relief after all the rocky ledges. Great fun going down, but close attention and more body work than we're accustomed to are needed for the many climbing pitches. Enjoyed it all, but this am I feel like I was hit by a bus.

Thought I'd share some comments from Rider Mel's guide book:
The Whole Enchilada - Strap on your pads, lower your seat and engage warp drive. Techno factor 11 (out of 10) requires skill, cajones and magic fairy dust; Fear factor 11 (out of 10) I need whiskey and a hug at the bottom. :eekster:

For the Intermediate trails we rode he said things like "Almost entirely rainbows and butterflies", or "Clowns scare me more". Ya definitely have to change your calibration scale here!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, I'd need a bottle of scotch and a hooter to smoke...

But then, hmm, I do have the SixPack which was bred for that kinda sh1t. 
My freeride/DH days are limited these days. I do love the desert rides.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

BR - my DH days are also long gone. I value fun more than fright now.

Sure glad we were on plus bikes. I'm sure I'd feel even more achy now if I'd been on my 29er pizza cutter (if not in the ER).

I think younger and more skilled riders (Drevil?) will love it with so much to choose from. Several hundred miles of single track nearby, much new stuff.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

levity said:


> BR - my DH days are also long gone. I value fun more than fright now.
> 
> Sure glad we were on plus bikes. I'm sure I'd feel even more achy now if I'd been on my 29er pizza cutter (if not in the ER).
> 
> I think younger and more skilled riders (Drevil?) will love it with so much to choose from. Several hundred miles of single track nearby, much new stuff.


Who ya calling younger?!?!?  Hitting 45 later this year, and why I'm on a double-shocky bike now. Palms, back, neck, and knees couldn't take the jarring and jolting of ~25 years of mountain biking any longer.

I've been to Moab 3 times in the last 20 years, and have only ever hit Slickrock, since we were usually passing through. Last year was on the rigid fat bike, but I _know_ it'd be so much more comfy on my Stumpy! Maybe I'll go there again later this year, or next.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I do wanna take Sarge down Valhalla. It's a rail trial but the number of booters is tiring, even tho they are fun and well placed. 
Pfft! Drevil's livin the dream! I do still have to catch air, just not as often as I used to. Wouldn't mind seeing that guy rip! His 
energy and groove is just awesome. Grey hair isn't what it's cracked up to be. And it's kinda funny when I'm trialsin and hear
someone say, "Wow, look at that gray haired guy ride!". I can't help but to laugh, but it interferes with my mojo.No worries!


Drevil, you have some miles to go, Dood! Keep on keepin on. I really enjoy the pix with you mid air with that tell tale grin!
Good times, indeed!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

DRe - you're just a punk kid from my perspective! 

See how ya feel in another 26 years (hope it's still good). Still great fun, you can still charge, but you cannot dig as deep day after day. Even my face is sore from grinng so much! Looking forward to tomorrow....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

levity said:


> DRe - you're just a punk kid from my perspective!
> 
> See how ya feel in another 26 years. Still great fun, you can still charge, but you cannot dig as deep day after day. Even my face is sore from grinng so much! Looking forward to tomorrow!


I can't help but to laugh at that one! I'm 53 post heart surgery with 2 junk knees, scoliosis, and kidney disease. As soon as the warrantee expired everything fell apart, they timed it just right. It's not gonna stop me from playing with my bikes till I'm dead!!!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

BR - hair? 

What's that? Oh yeah, that fuzzy stuff in my nose an ears.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh brother! Yeah, mine is gray, but many of my friends are follically impaired! Hmm, I smell a disability claim...

Drevil needs to try one of these...


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> I do wanna take Sarge down Valhalla. It's a rail trial but the number of booters is tiring, even tho they are fun and well placed.
> Pfft! Drevil's livin the dream!





levity said:


> DRe - you're just a punk kid from my perspective!


Yeah, yeah, I was just joshing. I'm lucky and thankful for my current situation. 

Truly inspiring pics y'all have been posting. I'm living vicariously through your out-West pictures. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Drevil, the bike I showed above consumes fuel vicariously. It's truly amazing what can be ridden with it. Keeps the bike handling skillz sharp, indeed!

Gotta say thanks for the pix you have been sharing. Looks like you're having the time of your life with every ride. And do shout out if you travel through Colorado...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

View of the Colorado River 2000 ft below from a Dead Horse Point trail.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You had some fine riding out there, Levity! Good times and good memories.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*some Moab info*

I've already posted too many ride pics here, but I wanted to bump the tread so it didn't slip too far down. Here's a guide book about mountain biking in Moab that would be useful if you're planning a trip to the area. Nice clear maps and detailed trail descriptions/ratings, a useful yellow page section for local businesses (camping, food, gear shops, rentals, laundry, showers, shuttles etc,). Pages are solid and it's well bound, plus it's sprinkled with a good deal of humor. The best MTB guide book I've come across for many different areas. The 6th edition (see his hand) includes recently built trails.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

levity said:


> I've already posted too many ride pics here....


Not at all - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Not at all - keep 'em coming!


indeed


----------



## Xarvet (May 19, 2016)

Thx for sharing that. Where can you buy Mel's guide? Looks like Amazon only has a 2011 edition


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Picked up our copy at Rim Cyclery after we arrived, not sure whether it's available online. Make sure you get the most recent edition as there are many new singletrack trails (I'd guess hundreds of miles in the last few years) that the local community has built and it's not just slick rock anymore.

You can use utahmountainbiking.com, trailforks.com, and mtbproject.com to make initial plans (we did), but it's convenient to have a handy booklet by a knowledgeable local.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Trilliumnation Ontario..*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

levity said:


> I've already posted too many ride pics here, but I wanted to bump the tread so it didn't slip too far down.


Levity, that's the whole reason this thread was started! Keep em coming. There's no quota here cause +bikes love to share their selfies!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Curt Gowdy, Wyoming.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Prescott, AZ. Great day to escape the Phoenix heat!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Great day around Canmore AB. Still need to go tubeless and work out my ideal pressures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Great day indeed! Nice backdrops in the photos, Magnuts! :thumbsup:

Cool how your bike matches the color of the mountains, just need to add some white highlihts to mimic the snow on the ridges.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome ride in Mt. Lemmon, 60 degree weather and great trails!













​


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge was out for some play time antics, again!








Sarge found a shady spot for a siesta.








Sarge on the rail trail he discovered.








Meanwhile, Sarge continues his siesta.

Turned out to be a hidden gem going through the crevice in the shrubbery. Fun little singltrack with good features for speed runs. Wish it were a few miles in length! It's good fun to rip a few laps there. The things a +bike will put us up to doing, sigh! JK.

Does a lack of singletrack over a 24 hour period cause withdrawal? Well, yes, it does!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Rocky Sherpa..*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge had a fun Monday...An adventure, indeed!








The beginning of a fun singletrack.















On the climb up the ridge.








Getting some sun.








Supper on the hoof!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great ride tonight. Over 1800' of climbing, most of it in the first 3 miles. Followed by some great views and then a rippin', chunky, droppy descent. Special K is lovin' her Watchman B+.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Bikepacking Peninsula Mitre (Tierra del Fuego, Patagonia) with a Hayduke ti!









Saludos,
Federico
www.theironlyportrait.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer, glad to hear Momma's loving the Watchman. Did the B+ conversion make much difference with BB height? I know my B+ 3.0's are not quite as tall as my Bud/Lou but they are really close.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Did the B+ conversion make much difference with BB height? I know my B+ 3.0's are not quite as tall as my Bud/Lou but they are really close.


Very slight difference, since she was was only switching from 3.8" Nates, and not from the Big Boys. She said it hasn't been noticeable at all.

Pretty cool to see a Hayduke in TDF, Federico! I spent the better part of 5 years in Aisen and Magallanes - seems like a perfect bike for touring there.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Had a too-short vacation in Asheville, NC. Before packing up the bikes, I was dared to go down a steep (for me) set of stairs. Not as scary as I expected


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Bikepacking Peninsula Mitre (Tierra del Fuego, Patagonia) with a Hayduke ti!


Saludos to you too, Fredrico!

Enjoy your wonderful and inspirational ride! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

www.theironlyportrait.com

and more pictures of both the scenery and the people, please!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice one, Drevil! Good form, as always.


Nice work, Federico! Thanks for the pix.

Smithhammer, glad it worked well on the Watchman. Great rides to come, my friend!


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Vendetta Plus with new Maxxis Rekon+ and 9point8 Fall Line Dropper*

Just a few upgrades- Maxxis Rekon+ tires and swapped out the Magura Vyron for a 9point8 Fall Line dropper.

First ride on the Rekon's today on South Hill, Camp Commando, Afghanistan.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Very slight difference, since she was was only switching from 3.8" Nates, and not from the Big Boys. She said it hasn't been noticeable at all.
> 
> Pretty cool to see a Hayduke in TDF, Federico! I spent the better part of 5 years in Aisen and Magallanes
> 
> ...


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

levity said:


> Saludos to you too, Fredrico!
> 
> Enjoy your wonderful and inspirational ride! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hola Levity,

Thanks for your kind words! Scenery was awesome down there but it's not very populated and most of the people down there are living in huge Estancias. I rode all the way down to meet Peninsula Mitre's last Gaucho and it was awesome to talk with him about how life was there 50 years ago, when he spent up to 9 months a year alone with the cattle.... but at night he powered the generator and we watched HBO with DirecTv 















































































But I still have a couple thousand images to edit before I get back on the road in a month 

Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice one, Drevil! Good form, as always.
> 
> Nice work, Federico! Thanks for the pix.
> 
> Smithhammer, glad it worked well on the Watchman. Great rides to come, my friend!


THANKS BansheeRune !!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> THANKS BansheeRune !!!


You're most welcome, my friend. Keep those pix and adventure stories coming. It's very nice to see bike pix involving historical locations. 
'
You and Levity can never post too many pix!! Just sayin'


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

BigRugger03 said:


> Just a few upgrades- Maxxis Rekon+ tires and swapped out the Magura Vyron for a 9point8 Fall Line dropper.
> 
> First ride on the Rekon's today on South Hill, Camp Commando, Afghanistan.


How was the Rekon ride?? any chance to get width measurements??


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

cool pictures, need some of the camping setup!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> ... I still have a couple thousand images to edit before I get back on the road in a month


Stunning photos of places most of us will never be fortunate enough to see.

Please continue to share your artistry!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Some pics of Colorado(Canyon City, Buffalo Creek, Spruce Mtn and Hidden Mesa) and Yellowstone(Bunsen Peak Trail and Passage Creek trail to Passage Falls)


----------



## sheatrock (Jul 23, 2009)

*Chunky northeast trails*








27.5 setup on Salsa Bucksaw


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2016)

sheatrock said:


> 27.5 setup on Salsa Bucksaw


man that trail will force you to pick good lines if nothing else.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nobby Nic 2.8 in my first local gravity enduro race in the elite category. Did as good as I had hoped and placed about mid pack beating several people whom are usually faster than me. Tyre held up great in our dry rocky conditions with many many people suffering punctures and tears on the day but none for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2016)

GRPABT1 said:


> Nobby Nic 2.8 in my first local gravity enduro race in the elite category. Did as good as I had hoped and placed about mid pack beating several people whom are usually faster than me. Tyre held up great in our dry rocky conditions with many many people suffering punctures and tears on the day but none for me


cheers :drumroll:


----------



## mikejsully (Feb 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

A little hang time

Kincaid Park
Anchorage, AK


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stopbreakindown said:


> A little hang time
> 
> Kincaid Park
> Anchorage, AK


You parked your car kinda funny!

Looks like an awesome ride!


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

My Marin Pine mountain 1 with 29" RS Recon fork.


----------



## DezerRat (Sep 6, 2015)

*stumpy 6fattie*

My Specialized fattie6 comp
just added some crank bro DH mallets.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

B+ karate monkey on an ice cream run:


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Room for larger tires*



adamburr said:


> View attachment 1070289
> 
> Diamondback Catch 1
> Ramapo Mountain State Forest


Does the catch have room for 3" or 3.25" tires? Also, did you set the current ones up tubeless?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*got wood..*


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

GRPABT1 said:


> View attachment 1073828
> 
> 
> Nobby Nic 2.8 in my first local gravity enduro race in the elite category. Did as good as I had hoped and placed about mid pack beating several people whom are usually faster than me. Tyre held up great in our dry rocky conditions with many many people suffering punctures and tears on the day but none for me


Great shot- Where is the pic taken?


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Near Hinton AB




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tor (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

The Metisse out checking the ship traffic.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


>


Mmm, rail trail! Time for some wide open throttle trail rippin'...


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Cold and rainy, but who cares.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Maszk (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bone stock Santa Cruz Hightower C*


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Bits of Avalon over the weekend (Drugs, Cascade, Cascade, and Garretts Pass)


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

You "rock", Drevil! :thumbsup:

actually, you "log" too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Evening lap on the local with the Better Half after work, followed by a stop at Grand Teton Brewery. If I could end every day this way, I'd die a happy man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Strange Brew, West Bragg Creek, AB



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Evening lap on the local with the Better Half after work, followed by a stop at Grand Teton Brewery. If I could end every day this way, I'd die a happy man. :thumbsup:


Looks like a great trail for an evening ride. That better half might just give you a run for your money! :thumbsup:



Magnuts said:


> Strange Brew, West Bragg Creek, AB
> 
> Sent from my good time capturing iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a trail for a rip roarin good time!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> That better half might just give you a run for your money! :thumbsup:


Seriously. Every since she got that Watchman I can hardly shake her.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's awesome! Now that you got her strung out, you're in trouble!!!


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Phil.W. said:


> My Marin Pine mountain 1 with 29" RS Recon fork.


Looking good. My PM1 is going to look similar with my finishing touches. Should pick it up soon. 
I'm happy with the Kenda Havocs it came with.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

It's Springtime in the high meadows near Tahoe










Emigrant Trail area, looking west

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity!! nice pic.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

levity said:


> It's Springtime in the high meadows near Tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ridden IT several times. if i had free time that's where i be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Have a great weekend, everyone!


imma tryin.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

^ now that's an interesting conundrum.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

mtnbkr80015 said:


>


If this is where I think it is I haven't ridden it since I graduated from MSU..


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice, quiet midweek ride in the Methow valley.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

My Marin PM1


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

EBG 18T said:


> If this is where I think it is I haven't ridden it since I graduated from MSU..


Passage Falls outside of Emigrant Montana


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

levity said:


> You "rock", Drevil! :thumbsup:
> 
> actually, you "log" too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Haha, thanks Levity 

So yesterday I put GoPro on the front and back of my Stumpy 6Fattie, then did a little section of Rockburn Skills Park (outside of Baltimore):






It's hard to tell, but it's pretty rocky. Here's an older pic from 4 years ago, but it's even harder now


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty standard fare for Mr. Drevil! Good stuff, dood.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A couple days ago @ Rick's Basin, Grand Targhee:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Smitty - you're killing us with these beautiful pics from the northwest!

... please continue to do so


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer, I'm looking forward to the Flattops drying out some for a scene like that. It's as though I'm riding through someone's garden!

Momma's gonna beat your a$$ to a pulp!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Ha! More pics to come, gents! The riding around here is so good right now, it's hard to believe.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! We love pix!! Thanks for your contribution, Smithhammer. Always nice to see pix from all over the place.

Finally got some time to lace up a couple wheels, Pfft! It's been difficult the past couple weeks just to get in a short ride. I'll post up some pix when Sarge is sportin his new wheelz.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

a view from the Sawtooth Trail near Truckee, CA, looking southwest toward Squaw and Alpine Meadows ski areas - still some snow.










lotsa rocks in the Tahoe area - here's one the trail had to go around


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LEVITY!!! Nice place, indeed! 

Love that Park tool pizza cutter!


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

Trek Fuel ex 9.8 27.5+ On my backyard trails. 3 minutes from front door.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

levity said:


> a view from the Sawtooth Trail near Truckee, CA, looking southwest toward Squaw and Alpine Meadows ski areas - still some snow.


great trail amongst the pines.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My Beast of the East at Glacial Hills, Bellaire, MI


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

And on the Vasa Singletrack, Traverse City, MI


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

scale 710+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Novaterrra, that looks like a fun bike! Good stuff.


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)




----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Riding in the Truckee, Calif., area we came across these two trails between the Sawtooth and Happy Face trails:










We ended up crossing *5* bridges, but we only saw one bear and no beavers.

one bridge:










one young bear (jumped across the trail in front of me then scampered up this tree):










one happy face:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

^^ very nice. not sure where those 2 trails are located but imma find um. :thumbsup:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ very nice. not sure where those 2 trails are located but imma find um. :thumbsup:


They are not on MTBProject, but do show on Trailforks. They are just south of the southern most loop of the Sawtooth and run east/west along the north and south sides of one of the Martis creek branches. Very fun and beautiful this time of year. Happy face is an alternate route back to the Truckee trailhead instead of the eastern part of Sawtooth. As the name implies the downhill section with its groomed berms will put a smile on your face. Have fun exploring!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, where was Yogi through all this? I see you treed Boo Boo.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Levity, where was Yogi through all this? I see you treed Boo Boo.


It was actually Mrs Yogi bear that I was worried about! It was a young cub, and I was concerned that a protective mom might be nearby. This photo, not zoomed and cropped, shows how far I away I went before stopping to snap a photo.










Boo Boo is just visible on the third tree from the left.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great evening ride up at Grand Targhee last night!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Smithhammer! 
This weekend I'm gonna take Sarge out for an adventure. Time to try out the NN 3.0 sticky tires, me thinks.


----------



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

Specialized Fuse

Schaeffer Farms in Germantown, MD


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

*First proper ride after the Fox 34 upgrade*

Somewhere in Hungary...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

950sm07 said:


> Somewhere in Hungary...
> 
> View attachment 1078234


nice cushy ride ya have there.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

950sm07,

That's some awesome riding! All the beauty of the forested trails and that lovely shade makes it the best! Thanks for sharing. Magic mushrooms? Nice fringe benefit!!!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh man, today was good...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That'll make a Hayduke a happy bike, indeed!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Spectacular scenery, Smitty!

Dream riding


----------



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

*Goat Canyon Trestle*

Carrizo Gorge


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> 950sm07,
> 
> That's some awesome riding! All the beauty of the forested trails and that lovely shade makes it the best! Thanks for sharing. Magic mushrooms? Nice fringe benefit!!!


Thanks! We don't have mountains here just some hills and forests where the + bike is perfect. We had lots of rain recently and mushrooms are growing everywhere like mushrooms.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

In the mountains above Santa Barbara. The bike currently has 29" x 3" Chupacabras though, instead of 27.5+. I figured since it had rockers on the rear I should use them.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great pics, everyone - let's see more plus bikes in use!

We had another stellar day @ Targhee today. It's absolute perfection up there right now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That mugshot of your bike makes the bars look like Jack Carthy's trials bike setup. Great pix, Smithhammer. The last couple rides I escaped the leash, uh phone, so no pix as of late.


----------



## kenwood72 (Sep 16, 2014)

*cold creek*

pic from last week, report from the torrent thread but i thought it belonged here.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah it does!

Thanks, kenwood! Looks like a fun fix was administered properly.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Rabbit Lake

Anchorage, AK


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Domo says :wave


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

A friend and I went to Fountainhead Regional Park in Northern Virginia yesterday and had fun bouncing around on our 27.5+ bikes.


Fountainhead by ricky d, on Flickr


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

My own backyard and finally finished the 289r GT mixer build! Gobs of traction compared to any normal 29er and very FUN to ride! 

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/gt-zaskar-mixer-build-1016234.html


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stumpy, tell us about your bike and the place you ride! Looks like a fun place, indeed. Nice full squish too.

Dog: Cut the crap, get on the bike and lets rip!


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Stumpy, tell us about your bike and the place you ride! Looks like a fun place, indeed. Nice full squish too.
> 
> Dog: Cut the crap, get on the bike and lets rip!


Bike is a Kona Satori. I bought as a frame on eBay and have spent the last year building, riding and tinkering on it. I just set it up with Easton Heist 30 wheels and WTB Ranger 27.5x2.8 light and fast casing tires. The frame is 130mm with a RS Monarch Debonair and the fork is an upgraded Fox F34 set at 150mm. This picture was taken today during my first plus ride at one of my favorite spots at Hunters Creek park in WNY about 25 minutes south of Buffalo NY. I love riding there. It is technical and a bit unforgiving with a lot of roots and tight woods but when you figure out the best lines and the correct speed, this place is a lot of fun to ride at. Lily is a great trail dog. My wife and I spent a lot of time training her and she loves running with the pack.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya buddy! I love the forest rides where I can rail and make the dog run her happy a$$ off. The bike looks great! 2.8's are plenty of velcro for a fun ride. I'm not one for the DH tires that are being marketed as + tires. Please feel free to post up some pix and stories of you fun rides.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

K, floatin' over the chunk on her Watchman:










and a quick stop to admire the view:


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> Bike is a Kona Satori. I bought as a frame on eBay and have spent the last year building, riding and tinkering on it. I just set it up with Easton Heist 30 wheels and WTB Ranger 27.5x2.8 light and fast casing tires. The frame is 130mm with a RS Monarch Debonair and the fork is an upgraded Fox F34 set at 150mm. This picture was taken today during my first plus ride at one of my favorite spots at Hunters Creek park in WNY about 25 minutes south of Buffalo NY. I love riding there. It is technical and a bit unforgiving with a lot of roots and tight woods but when you figure out the best lines and the correct speed, this place is a lot of fun to ride at. Lily is a great trail dog. My wife and I spent a lot of time training her and she loves running with the pack.


Nice Satori build Stumpy! How are the Ranger 2.8 tires working out? Was thinking of trying these after the NN's wear out on my ride in the back. Looks like you and the dog are really enjoying the trails and can tell by the length of Lily's tongue that post ride drinks have been earned! ;^)


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Ridin around the pond!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

There's nothing like a black dog and a bytchen bike!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Last nights ride on the 27.5+


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## mic360 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

EBG 18T said:


> Last nights ride on the 27.5+


Bike's looking good!


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

From todays ride. Santa Cruz Heckler (2014) gone plus size, Nobby Nic 2.8s. Sorry about the poor quality, it's a cropped video frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The obese Heckler looks the part! 

Damn it! It's bloody raining! Gonna build the fatty and Sarge gets the day off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Capt.Ogg said:


> From todays ride. Santa Cruz Heckler (2014) gone plus size, Nobby Nic 2.8s. Sorry about the poor quality, it's a cropped video frame.


good on ya Capt!! was that the standard sektor fork??


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> good on ya Capt!! was that the standard sektor fork??


Nope, it's an X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 (In the link clearance photo)


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Capt.Ogg said:


> Nope, it's an X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 (In the link clearance photo)


ahh yes thanks for the memory check...heck i even posted back then.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> The obese Heckler looks the part!
> 
> Damn it! It's bloody raining! Gonna build the fatty and Sarge gets the day off.


Correction! I'm gonna keep the 907 operational til the new crankset gets here. Fvckin X9 ain't gonna work on the larda$$ rear end of the Mayor! Doh! Was hopeful that I could continue to use the crankset, go figure. Good news is the BB measures 13" to center which is 1.25" higher than my cruise night bike, uh 907! Jeepin the fAt will never be the same. 
Sarge is great for Jeepin and so shall be the Mayor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge is great for Jeepin and so shall be the Mayor.


Now all you need is a Lt Colonial and the chess pieces are complete..


----------



## mic360 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> Now all you need is a Lt Colonial and the chess pieces are complete..


Colonel Mustard, the library with the candlestick...


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

*just a few pics of my torrent*



















.........


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

please excuse angle new to this ..hahaha


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

"Cool" pic of your Torrent in the snow. :thumbsup:

I realize that pictures can deceive, but the bike appears to be too small for you. Did you check fitment on the next size (or two!) larger? Or, do you just prefer a smaller, more playful bike.

Your dropper post also appears to be extended quite a ways above the seat tube. Is it within the max extension indicated on it? You look like a pretty big guy, so I'd be careful not to overextend it.

In any case keep having fun!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Dropping into 'Perma-grin.' An accurately named trail.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

At Schaeffer Farm in Germantown, MD. I tried getting over a 3-log series, but they were too close together so I couldn't prep for the middle one no matter which direction I went. The trail liaison cut them out yesterday.

On the other side of the park, a friend said that this one was impossible, so I had no choice but to try it... or land on my face trying


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

levity said:


> "Cool" pic of your Torrent in the snow.
> 
> I realize that pictures can deceive, but the bike appears to be too small for you. Did you check fitment on the next size (or two!) larger? Or, do you just prefer a smaller, more playful bike.
> 
> ...


Yea , I guess it does look a bit small....low...but its actually a xl...biggest norco makes , I have the dropper like 1/4in before limit line . I'm 6'6 so I need the height...lol...man I'll tell ya when you always big as hell , you kinda get use to things fitting a Lil small ....lmao.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

Capt.Ogg said:


> From todays ride. Santa Cruz Heckler (2014) gone plus size, Nobby Nic 2.8s. Sorry about the poor quality, it's a cropped video frame.
> 
> View attachment 1079790


sick...can you fill me in on rim/hub/wheelset spec? how about ride quality compared to regular width tire, I've gotta Bantam that might be fun to convert. Worth it?


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

Smithhammer said:


> Dropping into 'Perma-grin.' An accurately named trail.


been peepin all your Hayduke posts.....sweet. I'm patiently waiting for mine, ordered just waiting for re-stock. Wanna see how it rides in the Sierra, local trails are Santa Cruz mountains. What size stem you runnin?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Riding on the 4th in Southeastern Wyoming.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nativeson said:


> been peepin all your Hayduke posts.....sweet. I'm patiently waiting for mine, ordered just waiting for re-stock. Wanna see how it rides in the Sierra, local trails are Santa Cruz mountains. What size stem you runnin?


I used to ride in the Sierras, Santa Cruz, etc. many moons ago. I think the Hayduke will serve you very well in those environs.

I'm currently running a 70mm stem with an Answer 20º bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

stumpynerd said:


> Riding on the 4th in Southeastern Wyoming.


nice.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> I used to ride in the Sierras, Santa Cruz, etc. many moons ago. I think the Hayduke will serve you very well in those environs.
> 
> I'm currently running a 70mm stem with an Answer 20º bar. :thumbsup:


I miss those days! Kamikaze DH... Giovanni's Pizza for pitchers and a Mammoth 36" pie, mmmm!!


----------



## Capt.Ogg (Jun 5, 2015)

nativeson said:


> sick...can you fill me in on rim/hub/wheelset spec? how about ride quality compared to regular width tire, I've gotta Bantam that might be fun to convert. Worth it?


Rims are Yishun carbon rims 35mm internal width. Hubs are DT Swiss 350. X-Fusion Sweep 27.5 fork. The rest is XT group set with Race Face cranks.

The bike rides great. The NN2.8 tires, while on the smaller side of the plus tires, add a nice bit of cushion which is needed on our trails which are mainly rocks and roots. But the bike still handles almost like regular 27.5.

The carbon rims are probably the best upgrade here. They are soo nice, stiff and true. This combo was also the easiest ever to set up tubeless.

Heckler has a lot seat stay clearance. Bantam seems to have similar design so clearance should be ok.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Merlin's View, West Bragg AB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Magnuts said:


> Merlin's View, West Bragg AB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, not much beetle kill in your area. Our forests are wiped out in my area.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> I miss those days! Kamikaze DH... Giovanni's Pizza for pitchers and a Mammoth 36" pie, mmmm!!


Aww yeah....the livin' was easy then. :thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good times! I remember the days of the Kamikaze being sponsored by Seagams. If only we had today's hardware back then!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

@[email protected]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty might have missed that party! @.-


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> nvphatty might have missed that party! @.-


i was attending another, errrr ummmm a few i can attest to.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> i was attending another, errrr ummmm a few i can attest to.


I really want to post something pretty innapropriate right now...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> I really want to post something pretty innapropriate right now...


:skep: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Ben B (Nov 16, 2014)

*Not mine yet, but soon...*

Got to take a couple rides an a Dragonslayer. I am convinced!

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/ihttps://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gifmages/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

@.o Did you say DirtSlayer???

Looks good, don't let that get away!


----------



## j3ffro (May 8, 2015)

My first Plus ride on my Hightower last weekend. ARC40 rims paired with I9 hubs, Vee Crown Gems in front and back - absolutely LOVED IT. This was taken in the state trust last a few miles from my house. It is pretty easy riding, but the tires made me a better rider right away. The sandy sections, that I'm usually pretty okay with, were cake.

I can see that Plus isn't all things to all people, but after one trail ride and a half dozen days of commuting to work (3 miles each way, nearly all off road), I don't know what it will take for me to put my 29" wheels back on. I'm smitten.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

^ cheers to ya mate.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

j3ffro said:


> View attachment 1080964
> 
> 
> My first Plus ride on my Hightower last weekend. ARC40 rims paired with I9 hubs, Vee Crown Gems in front and back - absolutely LOVED IT. This was taken in the state trust last a few miles from my house. It is pretty easy riding, but the tires made me a better rider right away. The sandy sections, that I'm usually pretty okay with, were cake.
> ...


How do you like the Crown Gems?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Snakes and Ladders, West Bragg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Magnuts, looks fun! Great trail with lotsa shade to keep ya kewl...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Another fine day in the Tetons...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Another fine day in the Tetons...


spectacular view. :thumbsup:


----------



## mowabb (Dec 9, 2011)

Sunny Sunday Morning Ride in Catalonia


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Another fine day in the Tetons...


Makes me think of a trailside view looking toward the Maroon Bells. Great view, indeed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

mowabb said:


> Sunny Sunday Morning Ride in Catalonia


WOW keep on pedalin mate


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> spectacular view. :thumbsup:





BansheeRune said:


> Makes me think of a trailside view looking toward the Maroon Bells. Great view, indeed.


Honestly, it's hard to focus on the riding ahead of me sometimes with such awesome scenery. But I suppose that's a pretty good 'problem' to have.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Honestly, it's hard to focus on the riding ahead of me sometimes with such awesome scenery. But I suppose that's a pretty good 'problem' to have.


Werd!

You and I have the luxury of living in a Bob Ross painting! Good stuff, fo sho...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Werd!
> 
> You and I have the luxury of living in a Bob Ross painting! Good stuff, fo sho...


Haha....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol, that guy painted pix that had good B+ riding backgrounds...

The places we get to ride and try not to take for granted are full of happy everything!


----------



## j3ffro (May 8, 2015)

dmo said:


> How do you like the Crown Gems?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'm loving them. They have so much grip on everything I've ridden (hard packed dirt, sand, and a little bit of loose dirt) and I do not have any idea what it would require from me to break them free on a climb. More strength than I'll ever have. The sidewalls are beefy, which I really like, but obviously that means there's extra weight.

I had my longest ride this morning, 18.5 miles with ~1150 feet of climbing, and if it wasn't for the Phoenix in July heat (102 at 9 am), I wouldn't have had a single complaint. The downhill sections were great - I was bombing down the trail with more confidence than I've ever had, and the long gradual climb back up wasn't bad.


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

Drevil said:


> A friend and I went to Fountainhead Regional Park in Northern Virginia yesterday and had fun bouncing around on our 27.5+ bikes.
> 
> 
> Fountainhead by ricky d, on Flickr


This is my local spot! Live right down the street. Do you frequently visit FH??


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

cpolism said:


> This is my local spot! Live right down the street. Do you frequently visit FH??


Not too often. We're on the other side of the beltway and it's not my wife's favorite place. I love it though. If I were closer, I'd go more frequently


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Hightower in a bubble lift.
Bubble. by multispeedstu, on Flickr

In the mountains above Martigny, Switzerland.
Trailcenter In The Sky by multispeedstu, on Flickr

And last weekends ride in the Elan Valley, Wales.
2016-07-10_02-15-20 by multispeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

Took my new Mason Trail out for a early morning ride. 
I'm loving on this bike.


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Mid Winter


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Allamuchy Stephens State Park, NJ


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

RSAmerica said:


> Allamuchy Stephens State Park, NJ


some sweet territory amongst the greens.



Bikin' Bric said:


>


outstanding country, where is this??


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Dang, this thread's got my Yelli screamin' for more!

Wider rubber that is...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield, it's all about the flubber! 

Bric's sitting on some +bike habitat... Good looking place to rail a bike and have great day of it! Carry on, kind sir!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

nvphatty said:


> outstanding country, where is this??





BansheeRune said:


> Bric's sitting on some +bike habitat... Good looking place to rail a bike and have great day of it! Carry on, kind sir!


Thanks guys. My home trails are those of Turkey Point, Ontario, Canada.
check out tpmbc.com if you are ever in the area, over 70km of flowy sand based trails.

Here is a thread I started on the EC forum with lots more photos and info.
http://forums.mtbr.com/eastern-canada/turkey-point-faq-conditions-thread-775773.html


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Bric! Good stuff out there to have a good time pedaling a bike through. 
I need to get crackin on my fatty trailer and get up on the Flattops area near one of the small lakes for some bike camping before the season os over. The best part is exploring the deer trails and finding a ride that's stellar.

In conversations with friends about the trailer project, I was hearing the mention of the trailer pushing the bike along on the descents. For this issue a Hope V-twin master cylinder and a cable lever would make a quick disconnect trailer brake system. The trailer will be fabricated with a 
bastardized aluminum hitch rack and a pair of polished Rolling Darryl's to match the fatty and the B+. Should be kinda kewl setup and very practical to carry the camp gear and be dropped from the bike at a campsite so a ride will be awesome. without a buncha shyt on my bike!


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Thanks for the link, Bric! Good stuff out there to have a good time pedaling a bike through.
> I need to get crackin on my fatty trailer and get up on the Flattops area near one of the small lakes for some bike camping before the season os over. The best part is exploring the deer trails and finding a ride that's stellar.
> 
> In conversations with friends about the trailer project, I was hearing the mention of the trailer pushing the bike along on the descents. For this issue a Hope V-twin master cylinder and a cable lever would make a quick disconnect trailer brake system. The trailer will be fabricated with a
> bastardized aluminum hitch rack and a pair of polished Rolling Darryl's to match the fatty and the B+. Should be kinda kewl setup and very practical to carry the camp gear and be dropped from the bike at a campsite so a ride will be awesome. without a buncha shyt on my bike!


That sounds freakin' awesome. We need photos of the build!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nothing radical today, just 8 miles of sweet singletrack through the woods near the house, riding solo and taking my time...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

^^ couple of them are postcardesque.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer, I dunno if I could take my time on a trail like that. It just begs for a good spin and several laps. Looking good, sir.

How ya liking the wolf tooth?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Smithhammer, I dunno if I could take my time on a trail like that. It just begs for a good spin and several laps. Looking good, sir.


Oh believe me, I couldn't resist on the descents. And this loop lends itself well to 'laps' indeed. But it's one of my backyard rides that I know like the back of my hand, and it was feeling like a lazy Sunday morning with no one around. It was nice to experience it a little differently this time.



BansheeRune said:


> How ya liking the wolf tooth?


I really like. The stock ring wasn't bad, but this one is noticeably crisperer. I did the same with my fatty this past winter, and was impressed with the improvement.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad it's giving some additional performance! Sarge still has the RF 30t for now. Thinking I'll run it till it's shot. You have similar terrain to what I have. Enjoyable back in the trees and shade for the blessings if trail time with a good friend!

Phatty likes postcards... ;/


Bric, as I get it together I'll load one pix and give an overview of it. I think it'll be awesome to use with my bikes cause it seems very utilitarian.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Alrighty, then! Here's some ride pix that y'all can enjoy!

All in the Elk Creek area. Nice canyon with a stream that is perfectly clear frigid water. The forest keeps it cool and the thunderheads were keeping it cooler, yet! Was an awesome ride with my friend, Sarge. 3 hours of pedaling and some stops so Sarge could be photogenic.

Enjoy!


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

My '14 Chameleon.














Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Chambers, where were those shots taken??


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

A little all plus bike getaway in the U.P.


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

The first was at George Poston park here in Gaston county, NC. The second is at backyard trails in Charlotte, NC
Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Alrighty, then! Here's some ride pix that y'all can enjoy!


I would love to get some saddle time in your neck of the woods.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb, you ever get to Colorado and you'e on, my friend!
Those pix look fun.

Cchambers, thanks, loaded with rail trails fo sho!!


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> bOb, you ever get to Colorado and you'e on, my friend!
> Those pix look fun.
> 
> Cchambers, thanks, loaded with rail trails fo sho!!


Yep. Have you ridden backyard trails?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't say I have but those pix make me wish the hell I had! That's full throttle yard is what it is!


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

Few more from BYT. 




















A few of these signs on site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

CChambers said:


> Few more from BYT.
> 
> A few of these signs on site.


very nice. sissy pants.....don't let BR read that one..:lol:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Roflmao


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Random pics from the Northern Idaho rides so far this summer.








Not really a ride pic, but I snapped this one of a double rainbow at sunset the other day outside my front door. I thought it was cool and would share.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

Thustlewhumber said:


> View attachment 1083869
> 
> View attachment 1083870
> 
> ...


some great scenery your surrounded by.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thustle, your bike was waiting for that beer he asked for and not impressed with the service!


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

My morning ride with Mason.








I'm so jealous of the pictures I see here. Living in this part of Texas it's hot, flat and pretty much treeless. We have one little 8 mile trail system here. Palo Duro Canyon is only an 2hrs away but summer temps make it brutal during the summer months. 
Im heading to Taos/Angel Fire next week and can't wait to ride in the cool pines.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Thustle, your bike was waiting for that beer he asked for and not impressed with the service!


That. Is. Funny.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Jatrma said:


> I'm so jealous of the pictures I see here. Living in this part of Texas it's hot, flat and pretty much treeless.


I feel you bro. I just moved to Idaho from being a born and raised Texan... I really don't miss it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gents, there's nothing like living in a blast furnace...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode in Jackson Hole today, Putt-Putt to Game Creek and then 6 miles back into town on my Hightower. Beautiful day and perfect weather


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My buddies and I went to the Frederick Watershed in Maryland on Saturday. Only one 27.5+ on the ride that day, and it wasn't me. It was Sean (in yellow shirt/blue shorts) - who builds Vertigo Cycles frames - on his blingy bling bike. I rode my fat bike, which was one of his creations as well 

This is one of my favorite local places to ride. It's always tickles me when I take someone there, and they say, "There's a trail here?"


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Drevil, that means that all the other riders are non-conforming...


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacobray, that's an awesome lookin bike, dood!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Took a spin at Nite Hawk ski hill south of Grande Prairie AB tonight. Great trails, great staff, no climbing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Last week, Steve's Loop, Fruita. The Hendix was awesome. Rode Phil's World, Lunch Loops, Kokopelli Loops, 18 Road. 30x42 isn't low enough.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Jacobray, that's an awesome lookin bike, dood!


Thanks BR, it's so much fun I feel like I'm cheating on my wife!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

Jacobray said:


> Thanks BR, it's so much fun I feel like I'm cheating on my wife!


BR cheats on his fatcat so your not alone.


----------



## Boudreau (Jul 28, 2016)

First ride on the 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 27.5plus!
of course it was a selfie







Dan


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacobray said:


> Thanks BR, it's so much fun I feel like I'm cheating on my wife!


uhoh! 



nvphatty said:


> BR cheats on his fatcat so your not alone.


nvphatty, punkin got your wallet and is surfin the interweb looking at bike stuff...AGAIN!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Special K, back on that horse (Watchman B+) at 9000' after getting fifteen stitches removed from her knees yesterday. Luv that woman...


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Drevil said:


>


I find your lack of knee pads disturbing.

Good use of racheting, nice trials skills... I watched the video and I still can't see the trail.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Special K, back on that horse (Watchman B+) at 9000' after getting fifteen stitches removed from her knees yesterday. Luv that woman...


cheers to you both SH.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> cheers to you both SH.


Thanks. Good to see her riding again!


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dinosaur Valley in Glen Rose, TX:










[Taken right after I broke my big toe ]


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

I was in the middle of changing out the WTB Rangers for some new to me Maxxis Rekons when my 2 year old climbs in the trailer and ever so sweetly asked for a ride. Not exactly the intention of this thread but it was a fun ride on my 27.5+ none the less!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stumpy, that's the kind of stuff that makes the thread good! Race car style harness and roll cage in that trailer and a good rail trail! 

But seriously, that's awesome stuff! They're only little for so long, then they have their own bike and show ya how it's done.


----------



## Jatrma (May 8, 2016)

Just spent 3 days camping and biking in New Mexico with my oldest son. South Boundary Trail was an amazing ride and Horse Thief was a fun little 14 mile loop.


----------



## thegoldrun (Feb 27, 2007)

*2017 Specialized Fuse 6Fattie Comp*


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Muskoka Overnight*

Did an overnight out from home in Gravenhurst to the Torrance Barrens Trails via The Old Stone Road Trail, then return via the Devils Gap Trail. Weather was fantastic, bugs were a none issue on Saturday but deer flies were bad on Devil's Gap on Sunday to the point where about 2/3 through I finally stopped and smeared myself with Muskol ....something I rarely do! Link to all the pics...
https://goo.gl/photos/Ud3NhJMCPwrPK6oL7


----------



## 8TrackDirtPlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

I recently fitted my Ritchey p-29 with Velocity Blunt 35 rims and WTB Ranger 2.8 tires. The ride is sublime! On the maiden voyage in North Georgia, I stopped at the top of a climb for a quick picture with an abandoned truck.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Did an overnight out from home in Gravenhurst to the Torrance Barrens Trails via The Old Stone Road Trail, then return via the Devils Gap Trail. Weather was fantastic, bugs were a none issue on Saturday but deer flies were bad on Devil's Gap on Sunday to the point where about 2/3 through I finally stopped and smeared myself with Muskol ....something I rarely do! Link to all the pics...


Wow...so jealous. Looks like a great ride!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

More local fun on the Advocates....


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

2 Scott Scale 710 Plus @ Kingdom Trails VT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

*Highland Mountain Bike Park*









Super fun


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Stumpy rides upsidedown... :/

Nice shots Smithhammer.

RSAmerica, those Scotties are looking tasty!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Getting a little dirty in the Underdown.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice plastic bike bOb! That just needs to hit Keystone and Valhalla...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Nice plastic bike bOb! That just needs to hit Keystone and Valhalla...


Those look like a real hoot!!

I did hit a small lift assist park and had a blast but don't tell the boys over at the Ibis HQ but I came to the conclusion it needed a longer fork


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

On Steve's Loop, Fruita, Co. 








On Zippity Do Da, 18 Road trails, Fruita


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb, you make the trip to Colorado and we'll go hit it up and have a lift assisted good time!


AzJeff, Junktown and Fruita are a bike mecca, indeed!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Those 1-2 hour rides after work are all well and good, but today we needed to get out and really stretch the legs, so we did one of my favorite rides in the area. This ride starts off with an 1800' climb in the first three miles that takes you up to 9000':




























Obligatory Hayduke shot (a good excuse to tuck my lungs back into my chest cavity):










The climb eventually pops out on a ridge that offers miles and miles of this:




























and then it's time for a rippin' old-school chunky descent back down to the valley floor, 17 miles later and a short stretch of pavement to the brewery:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithhammer, Glad to see Mamma's back on her bike with a great big grin!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

nice spot at KT


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Smithhammer, Glad to see Mamma's back on her bike with a great big grin!


Thanks! The grin is pretty much always there.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So long as you keep in her good graces!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> AzJeff, Junktown and Fruita are a bike mecca, indeed!


BR, are you a Grand Junction native? I saw somewhere you rode Lunch Loops and 18 Road for your first rides on your new bike. Finally got Junktown..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

azjeff said:


> BR, are you a Grand Junction native? I saw somewhere you rode Lunch Loops and 18 Road for your first rides on your new bike. Finally got Junktown..


I'm in Glenweird Springs, and make the pilgrimage to Junktown and Fruita quite often. It tends to keep my bikes civil if they get to ride some dirt away from their routine environs. Late fall into early winter is purely good fun and hoodie weather at that. Shout out when you make it out here next. What part of AZ are you in?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

azjeff said:


> On Zippity Do Da, 18 Road trails, Fruita


So hard to see the scale of that drop. Its so steep and you are going so fast, and then you hit all those braking bumps at that first corner.... awesome trail. 10/10, would ride again.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mmmm, Junktown!! Sarge likes to go riding there...


----------



## Ben B (Nov 16, 2014)

Having a lot of fun getting to know the new bike!


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Stumpy rides upsidedown... :/
> 
> Nice shots Smithhammer.
> 
> RSAmerica, those Scotties are looking tasty!


Sorry about the upside down picture. Can't seem to get it properly rotated. Here's a video of one of the the best runs of our weekend DH park trip to Highland and Killington. This is down Cats Paw at Highland.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's all good, Stumpy! I've had that happen too.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## teamtortoise (Jan 22, 2016)

*Fezzari Cascade Peak 27+*









Specifications https://www.fezzari.com/fat-tire/cascade-peak
I cannot believe how much fun this thing is to ride. Mostly cross country but some occasional downhilling. This bike loves anything you can throw at it. I am not a super fast or good rider but dang if im not grinning ear to ear when I get done.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

teamtortoise said:


> View attachment 1088988
> 
> 
> Specifications https://www.fezzari.com/fat-tire/cascade-peak
> I cannot believe how much fun this thing is to ride. Mostly cross country but some occasional downhilling. This bike loves anything you can throw at it. I am not a super fast or good rider but dang if im not grinning ear to ear when I get done.


I remember when all those fat tires Homers were "grinning ear to ear" and just loving their 40 lb. bikes too when they just bought them.

Then about a year or so later these same people realized these bikes weren't all that. Probably had to do with trying to climb on those pigs.

Not saying plus bikes aren't fun, I have one. But evertime I jump back on my 22 lb. Norco Revolver, I'm smiling ear to ear from how fast that bike rips.

Don't get all crazy on some wide tires. The grip is fun as its phenomenal, but any bike is fun to some extent. Heck my steel belt drive single speed hardtail is a ripping good time.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Zerort said:


> I remember when all those fat tires Homers were "grinning ear to ear" and just loving their 40 lb. bikes too when they just bought them.
> 
> Then about a year or so later these same people realized these bikes weren't all that. Probably had to do with trying to climb on those pigs.
> 
> ...


Really man? Harshing on someones new bike stoke is pretty lame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! Sarge has never been that obese.



Zerort said:


> I remember when all those fat tires Homers were "grinning ear to ear" and just loving their 40 lb. bikes too when they just bought them.
> 
> Then about a year or so later these same people realized these bikes weren't all that. Probably had to do with trying to climb on those pigs.
> 
> ...


Let's be polite.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, you guys are soft. Probably from the "everything has to be equal" generation.

Please point out where I was rude or harsh?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode my +bike today, and yes it is somewhat of a pig while climbing. But it is still a fun bike and only 30lbs fully loaded. I have a set of twenty niner wheels that I rarely ever use anymore for it if I really want to. To each his own, but don't piss on someone else's good experience because you either haven't tried or are phobic to new technology.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

teamtortoise said:


> View attachment 1088988
> 
> 
> Specifications https://www.fezzari.com/fat-tire/cascade-peak
> I cannot believe how much fun this thing is to ride. Mostly cross country but some occasional downhilling. This bike loves anything you can throw at it. I am not a super fast or good rider but dang if im not grinning ear to ear when I get done.


Welcome and sweet whip!!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

@mtnbkr80015 did you even ready my post????

Apparently not. Go read it.

Wait, nevermind you're probably too lazy. 

I have a plus bike and yes it is sweet. But keep reading simple one.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Zerort said:


> @mtnbikr80015 did you even ready my post????
> 
> Apparently not. Go read it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just read it. My bad. But if you are not happy with your ride that has to be on you. You still don't need to harsh on someone else. I believe this forum is about the stoke, not the,"Ooh, I told you you wouldn't like it"


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Sorry, just read it. My bad. But if you are not happy with your ride that has to be on you. You still don't need to harsh on someone else. I believe this forum is about the stoke, not the,"Ooh, I told you you wouldn't like it"


Bro,
I said I have one. And it is sweet.

All bikes are sweet.

Geez.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Zerort said:


> Bro,
> I said I have one. And it is sweet.
> 
> All bikes are sweet.
> ...


I believe the best bike I've ridden is the one I'm riding at the time. Just let him enjoy it.


----------



## teamtortoise (Jan 22, 2016)

It's all good. I misinterpreted his post as negative as well. But it's all good. I have ridden faster bikes. I have fun on all my bikes. I have been riding since the mid 90's and it has been a long time since a new innovative concept has changed my riding as much as the 650+. For my riding style it's perfect. My biggest complaint is the size and weight of a spare 27.5x3 tube.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's be polite was directed at all, not one... 

I can say this with confidence and experience. My +bike with 3.0's climbs as well if not better than a nonfat bike. I pass many nonfat bikes on the ascent and it's a pleasure. Sometimes they are in the way on a stretch that makes it difficult to pass. So be it, I'm plenty patient. 

If the + is a pig on the ascent, the geometry might be to blame or likely, the rider doesn't have the the available torque and needs to re gear to fit their ability.


----------



## 303-biker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Custom steel for Golden Colorado*

This is my most recent addition, a Proudfoot custom steel hardtail hand-made in my home town of Golden Colorado. I've had it a couple months now and it's simply perfection! Setting PR's on both the ups and downs!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Love the simple clean lines, one of my favs right there!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

303's gotta sweet ride! Clean and playful looking bike! :cornut:

Congratz on your new friend!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Let's be polite was directed at all, not one...
> 
> I can say this with confidence and experience. My +bike with 3.0's climbs as well if not better than a nonfat bike. I pass many nonfat bikes on the ascent and it's a pleasure. Sometimes they are in the way on a stretch that makes it difficult to pass. So be it, I'm plenty patient.
> 
> If the + is a pig on the ascent, the geometry might be to blame or likely, the rider doesn't have the the available torque and needs to re gear to fit their ability.


At my current state of fitness any bike is a pig. I have recently regeared for the new local terrain and have set some new PRs on climbs. Traction is great and I don't spin out anywhere. I'd like to say I can outclimb other riders but I just don't see any. I will try to get out on a group ride but those are an hour and a half away on Wednesday evenings


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The important thing is that you're getting out there and going for it. Work your way up with moderation so you don't make troubles crop up. In no time you'll be wanting to change up your gearing all over again. That's when you realize your progression is real. So, your day will come when you can blow some doors off and get a bird outta some peeps. Persist and persevere, my friend!



mtnbkr80015 said:


> At my current state of fitness any bike is a pig. I have recently regeared for the new local terrain and have set some new PRs on climbs. Traction is great and I don't spin out anywhere. I'd like to say I can outclimb other riders but I just don't see any. I will try to get out on a group ride but those are an hour and a half away on Wednesday evenings


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Got in 8 miles


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Still liking the plus.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good, bOb!

Fall is in the air here in Colorado high country. Doh!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Looking good, bOb!
> 
> Fall is in the air here in Colorado high country. Doh!


stop already, pffftt it's still in the high 80's to 90 here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

bdundee said:


> Still liking the plus.


BoB bytchin that looks like some hero dirt yes??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> stop already, pffftt it's still in the high 80's to 90 here.


You deserve it! @.-


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

1.5hr climb for a 20 minute down

Banshee Phantom


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mmmm, Banshee! 
My 09 Rune tops out at 2.4.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Mmmm, Banshee!
> My 09 Rune tops out at 2.4.


skinnnies


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! I see how it is phatty!

Why do you have to be like that??


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Finally got a couple of rides in on my new Moonmen. So far it gets a big:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny, glad to hear you had a ride with your new bike. looks awesome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Pfft! I see how it is phatty!
> 
> Why do you have to be like that??


cuz me has them too..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

:cornut:


----------



## Lester Luallin (Mar 24, 2014)

When we moved to Wyoming I only brought one of my classic 26ers with me. I wound up breaking a rear dropout on an overnighter a couple of months ago 

Luckily I'd already bought a Mongoose B+ from Walmart for $20 (destroyed rear derailleur and a few bent chainlinks.

Swapped in a mid-90s LX rear derailleur and a new chain. A Shimano Pro stem, Danny Hart Blackbox bars, Tange rigid fork up front. Fork was made for 26ers but the Tektro cantis reach 27.5 no problemo, and the 440 ATC is OK; maybe makes things a little steeper than ideal.

Out on some Jeep tracks just south of Rock Springs, WY.


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Rode my +bike today, and yes it is somewhat of a pig while climbing. But it is still a fun bike and only 30lbs fully loaded. I have a set of twenty niner wheels that I rarely ever use anymore for it if I really want to. To each his own, but don't piss on someone else's good experience because you either haven't tried or are phobic to new technology.


First time I hear a Hightower being a Pig while climbing.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Afun said:


> First time I hear a Hightower being a Pig while climbing.


Well maybe I misused the term, but being as out of shape as I am anything is a pig. I regeared it recently as the stock gearing was tall for my local terrain and it is much improved. I am also running WTB tires which are not the lightest and they have a fair amount of sealant in them. It mostly comes down to my current fitness level. Going from 3+ rides per week in CO to 1-2 per month in Yellowstone/Montana has taken its toll. I still get out and hike a fair bit but the threat of bears/wolves and no riding partners has hindered my desire to ride, especially by myself. There are only two rides here in Yellowstone and the rest of the off-road riding is at least an hour and a half away in Bozeman. After a long off season(winter/spring)and very little riding during the summer my legs are weak. I used to be able to ride all year long in CO but not up here. I will do some XC skiing this winter but I need to find some riding buddies. But being that I am the only mtn biker in my area and Bozeman is the closest riding local, my results may not be good for the rest of the riding season. It's great to have a nice bike but after a few bear encounters, my willingness to ride solo has diminished.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! Fatbike on radar...

Give yourself some time and patience with getting back in the groove. It's called progression for a reason. Keep at it and in time you'll be back on your game.



mtnbkr80015 said:


> Well maybe I misused the term, but being as out of shape as I am anything is a pig. I regeared it recently as the stock gearing was tall for my local terrain and it is much improved. I am also running WTB tires which are not the lightest and they have a fair amount of sealant in them. It mostly comes down to my current fitness level. Going from 3+ rides per week in CO to 1-2 per month in Yellowstone/Montana has taken its toll. I still get out and hike a fair bit but the threat of bears/wolves and no riding partners has hindered my desire to ride, especially by myself. There are only two rides here in Yellowstone and the rest of the off-road riding is at least an hour and a half away in Bozeman. After a long off season(winter/spring)and very little riding during the summer my legs are weak. I used to be able to ride all year long in CO but not up here. I will do some XC skiing this winter but I need to find some riding buddies. But being that I am the only mtn biker in my area and Bozeman is the closest riding local, my results may not be good for the rest of the riding season. It's great to have a nice bike but after a few bear encounters, my willingness to ride solo has diminished.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

*Stumpy vs Stump*

Biggest log I've ever gotten over:

37" Log 
by ricky d, on Flickr


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Drevil said:


> Biggest log I've ever gotten over:
> 
> 
> 37" Log by ricky d, on Flickr


Good job!


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Well maybe I misused the term, but being as out of shape as I am anything is a pig. I regeared it recently as the stock gearing was tall for my local terrain and it is much improved. I am also running WTB tires which are not the lightest and they have a fair amount of sealant in them. It mostly comes down to my current fitness level. Going from 3+ rides per week in CO to 1-2 per month in Yellowstone/Montana has taken its toll. I still get out and hike a fair bit but the threat of bears/wolves and no riding partners has hindered my desire to ride, especially by myself. There are only two rides here in Yellowstone and the rest of the off-road riding is at least an hour and a half away in Bozeman. After a long off season(winter/spring)and very little riding during the summer my legs are weak. I used to be able to ride all year long in CO but not up here. I will do some XC skiing this winter but I need to find some riding buddies. But being that I am the only mtn biker in my area and Bozeman is the closest riding local, my results may not be good for the rest of the riding season. It's great to have a nice bike but after a few bear encounters, my willingness to ride solo has diminished.


You are not the only one. I also think the + is kind of a pig in general on long sustained climbs. I run 3,0 Chronicles on an Orbea Loki and I can easily "outclimb" myself on my 160mm travel enduro bike. It is still a huge fun and due to the crazy grip I can climb places that were unimaginable before but in general with the heavier wheel/tire combo you can't cheat physics so it's a pig but a lovely one...


----------



## Afun (Feb 5, 2016)

Went tubeless with the stock wheel setup. Beaded up in a cinch.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Getting lost in the trees.


----------



## lvkid89 (Jul 17, 2015)

My 6fattie :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Misty morning ride on my Torrent. Ranger Summit, West Bragg Creek, Alberta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Stewart State Forest NY


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team with WTB Scraper i45 (front) and i40 (rear) with Schwalbe Nobby Nic 27.5+ tires. Love this conversion!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A little plus ride we did this past weekend: 
(cross-posted from the Bikepacking sub-forum)

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/caribous-wydaho-1022179.html


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

A couple pics from one of my rides in the Higgins Lake area of Michigan. The Surly Burly Bantam Wizard wearing his Dirt Wizards and new wheelset built by his owner. Wheelset has held up through the first couple weeks of use without any pinging or loss of tension.


----------



## Jukahia (Jul 8, 2015)

fullsus fat, had always hugo52 27.5 wheels on it, and now changed tires from Hodag 3.8" to ground control 3"... Must say I like. Weight is far less and I´m flying with these..


----------



## PeteCT (Dec 14, 2015)

Lovin the 6Fattie !


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet bike, Pete! :cornut:


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Practicing My Log Bump-n-Jump by ricky d, on Flickr


----------



## SCRocklobster (Sep 12, 2016)

*Today, Santa Cruz*




















Some might know where this. Good single track, fire roads, downhills
the upside down one was pedaling


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

2017 Trek Fuel 27.5+

My new ride...


----------



## Pablov (Feb 18, 2016)

Dartmoor Primal+ from Basque Country (Spain).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Between work, weather and spending time on other bikes, the Hayduke has been neglected for a couple weeks. I almost forgot how ridiculously fun this bike is....._almost._


----------



## mudcrawler (Mar 30, 2012)

Ola Federico,

Totally awesome pics!
Great adventure!
You are a hero!

Love your Their Only Portrait | Portraits & Cycling

Gute Reise


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

LyNx said:


> Paradox with WTB Asym i35/Pro2 wheels and WTB 2.8" Trailblazer r/ 3.0" Trailboss front. This was my first go at B+ and those were the cheapest tyres I could find. Actually got the 2,8" first to test fit in my frames, then ordered the 3.0" thinking it would be undersized like the 2.8", but it was not.
> 
> View attachment 1069335
> 
> View attachment 1069334


@LyNx - that means the Paradox fits the 3.0 on the rear?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice day for a plus ride!


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

First day on the trail. Performed flawlessly. Framed Marquette Alloy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Quiet ride, only one on the trails when I arrived...









Spez Fuse!


----------



## MotoB27.5+ (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, I know it's a BD bike, but I love it so far
1st ride, love the extra traction


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hitting trees is not recommended. Trees have100% KO record


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

dood put down the tree affection k??


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't ask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

bdundee said:


> Don't ask.


but, but i gotsta know!! was it scored a perfect 10??


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

New Bike day! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Don't ask.


bOb has garage sale, see post in the for sale section!!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> but, but i gotsta know!! was it scored a perfect 10??


A gentleman never tells.


BansheeRune said:


> bOb has garage sale, see post in the for sale section!!


It'll take a little more than a tumble down a bench cut to take me out of the game


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

OperatorBo, congratz on the new bike! Looks like a fun ride, indeed!! :cornut:

Dundee, figured you had some stuff scattered on the trailside, yard sale style! Glad you're in one piece!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Dundee, figured you had some stuff scattered on the trailside, yard sale style! Glad you're in one piece!


...........


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Fruita and Moab fun on the Hightower!

Zippity Do Da














Horsethief




















Mag 7















Whole Enchilada


----------



## jtaylor996 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

...............


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb hits the cone zone!!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Fall at Lake Tahoe*

Tahoe Rim Trail










a trace of the white stuff near 8500 ft.










color along the road near Marlette Lake










landslide on the Flume Trail


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Just some fall colour riding here in Canada


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yesterday was possibly the last day to ride dry trails in our valley. Glad we got out...


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I play?

Here's my whip!

























































2016 Scott Scale 720 Plus, 1x10 conversion with XTR shifter, XT RD, M8000 crank, Absolute Black oval 30T ring, 11-42 SunRace cassette, KMC X10SL-DLC chain, tubeless Rocket Ron/Nobby Nic tires 3.0 front/2.8 rear. KS Lev dropper not in the pics. Love this thing!!!

-Ed


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Plus bikes fly just fine


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bOb, I'd have to agree! Sarge has done some aviation of his own! 
That looks fun as it gets!!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> bOb, I'd have to agree! Sarge has done some aviation of his own!
> That looks fun as it gets!!


Luv flying the plus bike but since I got some stiffer/heavier tires I luvs it even more, big difference when touching down.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

bObz gotz skillz.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

prj71 said:


> bobz gotz skillz.


sledgehammer!!!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Virgin Rim Trail > Navajo Lake Loop:










Guacamole Mesa:


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Brown Santa delivered this tasty little strudel today from Deutschland. 2017 Bombtrack Beyond+ (medium). The orange reflectors kind of actually look okay with the frame's orange accents, but they came off immediately, obviously.

Ride is nice and plushy with the steel frame and 2.8s. I hope to get in a couple weekend rides before the Midwest winter moves in, but I like it so far. Spring plans are going tubeless, getting better tires and possibly front suspension.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

RoRo


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

Here is mine, Pole Evolink 150. Summer setup is with NN2.8 and Dvo Diamond and in other two pictures ready for winter with MRP 29 stage and Fat Freddie 3.0


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Leaves by ricky d, on Flickr

https://www.facebook.com/primalwear...80441497207/10154627544077208/?type=3&theater


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

bdundee said:


> RoRo


face plant


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

EddNog said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Here's my whip!
> 
> ...


Yup, I hear ya....
and my whip:


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

Osco said:


> Yup, I hear ya....
> and my whip:
> 
> View attachment 1104723


So, so pretty!

-Ed


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

From today's relaxing solo ride...
The Phantom showing off its new DHR 2.8 front tire. Great combination, with the Rekon+ as a rear tire.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> face plant


Stuck it :thumbsup:


----------



## jga013 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Turtle Mt, NB*

Great ride out to Turtle Mountain. It was a little cold being only in the low single digits (deg C). The extended climbs up an old rocky, washed out ATV trail was tough at times, but the view at the top was well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

jga013 said:


> Great ride out to Turtle Mountain. It was a little cold being only in the low single digits (deg C). The extended climbs up an old rocky, washed out ATV trail was tough at times, but the view at the top was well worth it.


those are some spectacular views indeed.:thumbsup:

A couple from my last ride on the NE side of town.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

levity said:


> Borrego Mtn wash, Anza Borrego State Park, So. Calif.


I got a pile of rocks to, Stonehenge, Lay Lines who knows LoL

We call It the Blair Witch thing 
.








2017 Scott Scale 720 Plus bike, nicely equipped, a fantastic ride.
Hard Tail efficiency without the Harsh ride.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Osco said:


> I got a pile of rocks to, Stonehenge, Lay Lines who knows LoL
> 
> We call It the Blair Witch thing
> .
> ...


They're called "cairns": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cairn

Edit: I live in Maryland, and the Blair Witch creeped me out when I saw it. I ride in some of the places where it was filmed, but I've never been to the house (which is now demolished). There are other old abandoned houses in the woods where we ride at night, and try not to think about the movie when we pass them


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

Anybody else using TOGS? I'm totally in love with them.

Loving AbsoluteBLACK's oval ring, too! Totally eliminated my knee pains!









Taken at the rest stop of the Penn Branch trail in Wharton State Park, New Jersey.

-Ed


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Sunset at Craigburn Farm, South Australia on my new Torrent. :thumbsup:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Pack66 said:


> 2017 Trek Fuel 27.5+
> 
> My new ride...
> 
> View attachment 1095247


Nice bike!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Great pics, everyone. Barring a mid-winter trip to the desert, my plus bikes are in storage for the winter and it's full fat season 'round these parts. So keep the pics coming, please! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

Stopbreakindown said:


> 1.5hr climb for a 20 minute down
> 
> Banshee Phantom


Whats the clearance like on the back of that phantom. 2.8 nn ?


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sick looking ride. Cant wait to convert mine. Hows the rear clearance with the standard dropouts or did u go 650b ones ?


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

carbine_275 said:


> From today's relaxing solo ride...
> The Phantom showing off its new DHR 2.8 front tire. Great combination, with the Rekon+ as a rear tire.
> 
> View attachment 1104928


Such a sick looking ride. Cant wait to convert mine. Hows the rear clearance with the standard dropouts or did u go 650b ones


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Unforgiving said:


> Such a sick looking ride. Cant wait to convert mine. Hows the rear clearance with the standard dropouts or did u go 650b ones


Thanks for the compliments Unforgiving! Clearance is very good with the standard 26/29 dropouts. Easily 8mm+ to the stays. As a point of reference, my Dirt Wizard rubbed on the stays under cornering with the same wheelset.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Today's icy ride...


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry wrong place


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

From my birthday ride this morning at the local preserve and nature trail.










-Ed


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A few pix from Sarge's road trip to Arizona. Was a great two weeks of daily extended rides and enjoyment.























Boo Bear, that Hayduke is looking sweet! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Boo Bear said:


> View attachment 1117209


Hayduke looks really good Boo...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice picture and Happy Birthday to you Ed.


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Nice picture and Happy Birthday to you Ed.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Plusforever (Oct 5, 2015)

*2017 Scott Spark Plus XT Di2*

Just rolling out and dialing this in during a crazy warm spell in NY. 30mm carbon rims with 2.6" Nobby Nic Trailstars.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Boo Bear said:


> View attachment 1117209


A component made expressly for BooBear bikes... 

https://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-boobar


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> A component made expressly for BooBear bikes...


you just had to go there huh??


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tallboy 3+


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Nimble +*

Love this frame


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

*Mojo 3 in Moab from Late October*















Sorry I don't have a bike only picture.

Absolutely loving this bike! I "upgraded" from a 160/150 mm travel 29er, and the Mojo 3 is more capable in every way, both up and down.


----------



## Blanman (Feb 25, 2004)

*New WoodSmoke Build*








Just finished up my WoodSmoke Build.
here are a few highlights
2017 Large Frame
Fox 34 Float Fork
XT 1x11 drivetrain and discs
Absolute Black oval chain ring
Fox Transfer dropper
Raceface 27.5+ Arc45 rims Tubeless
Hope Hubs

Rode it for the first time this past weekend and I couldn't have expected a better experience. Great balance, snappy handling, climbs like a goat.


----------



## npelder (Oct 20, 2016)

*Woodsmoke*

Upped the travel to 140 mm. Dirt Wizards are pretty sweet. Too much fun!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> View attachment 1117886
> View attachment 1117887
> 
> 
> ...


Those pix are what belongs here! After all, it's ride pix!!
The big grin on that guy riding his bike is what it's all about...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

2017 Salsa Timberjack maiden voyage!


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

*Bombtrack Beyond Plus*

My Bombtrack Beyond Plus


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Hero dirt here in So Cal

Open Cycle ONE+


----------



## Individual1 (Feb 16, 2017)

EddNog said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Here's my whip!
> 
> ...


Sweet looking; what's your height and what size frame is that?


----------



## EddNog (Nov 14, 2012)

Individual1 said:


> Sweet looking; what's your height and what size frame is that?


I'm 5' 5.5" and this is a small. It rode very well as stock, but it felt truly dialed in after I replaced the stock 60mm stem with a 45mm Spank Spoon stem!

-Ed


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## npelder (Oct 20, 2016)

*Woodsmoke*

I am really enjoying this bike


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice pix, npelder.


----------



## lvkid89 (Jul 17, 2015)

My 16 6fattie. Absolutely love this rig.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

^^orange


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

251 said:


> View attachment 1122416


Murdered out Norco w/ graffiti back group = nice.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> 2017 Salsa Timberjack maiden voyage!


Nice ride! Been leaning to a steel plus setup, but there is a lot of value in the Timberjack. Plus, I would think the plus tires negate the effects of a steel ride to a large degree. Is it a pretty neutral handling ride?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

slohr said:


> Nice ride! Been leaning to a steel plus setup, but there is a lot of value in the Timberjack. Plus, I would think the plus tires negate the effects of a steel ride to a large degree. Is it a pretty neutral handling ride?


Hard to say, I don't really have any frame of reference. The only other MTB I've had was a $400 GT hardtail which I shortened the bars on way too much. All I can say is that it feels incredibly stable and smooth. Went tubeless for the first time:


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Anza Borrego Desert State Park (SoCal)*

this week's view form Pinyon Mtn Rd looking down over Shelter Valley with Granite Mtn (el. 5633') in the background










(Pivot 429T with 27.5x3.0 tires)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lookin good, Levity. Had to be a great ride trip.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

My B+/29+/- Paradox  Running a 29x2.5 DHF upfront, Rekon 2.8" rear. Like this setup, slacks the HTA out to about 66* with a 140mm fork, would love if they'd introduce a 29x2.6/2.8" Rekon or DHF.


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice ride man. I agree. I would also love to see both the minions and even more so the Rekon in a 29x2.8. I think 29x2.6 would be cool too but there's a large jump then to the 29x3.0 sizes. I would like to see all those sizes to fit a variety of frames and forks. I thought I remembered seeing that the Forekaster was supposed to be a 29x2.6 also.


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

*My ride...*

Sweet....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice Yeti, Dancuz. Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sadly seems for now they're only doing the 2.6" Forekaster in 650B, hope they also offer it or a 2.8" for 29ers :-(



StumpyandhisBike said:


> Nice ride man. I agree. I would also love to see both the minions and even more so the Rekon in a 29x2.8. I think 29x2.6 would be cool too but there's a large jump then to the 29x3.0 sizes. I would like to see all those sizes to fit a variety of frames and forks. * I thought I remembered seeing that the Forekaster was supposed to be a 29x2.6 also.*


----------



## RumRunnerXT (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful Day for a ride on Long Island Yesterday on my 2017 Specialized Fuse Comp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

A little snow last night and temperatures below freezing gave us the first non-muddy trails in a while.
So nice to break out the Hayduke again!

Los


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice! My Hayduke keeps staring longingly at me every time I go in the garage.... 

Good to see you guys have some snow on the ground, at least temporarily. We're planning a trip west of Boise for late April (just over the OR border). Hope the mtn passes on our route are snow-free by then. I don't feel like I can predict what's going to happen this spring at all, with how weird it's been so far...

I also have a work project starting in Boise this spring...it will be a good excuse to go sample the trails I keep hearing about before it gets too hot.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

First trail ride after getting a new hip, 3+ weeks


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, bunny! New hip?? not a bad down time for that kind of procedure. Heal fast and follow docs advice.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1123828


I'm an advocate of the very cool IMBA special ed paint job on your 'duke

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> Nice! My Hayduke keeps staring longingly at me every time I go in the garage....
> 
> Good to see you guys have some snow on the ground, at least temporarily. We're planning a trip west of Boise for late April (just over the OR border). Hope the mtn passes on our route are snow-free by then. I don't feel like I can predict what's going to happen this spring at all, with how weird it's been so far...
> 
> I also have a work project starting in Boise this spring...it will be a good excuse to go sample the trails I keep hearing about before it gets too hot.


Let me know when you're around- perhaps a ride followed by a beer...

Los


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Different day, Different bike


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

screamingbunny said:


> First trail ride after getting a new hip, 3+ weeks


Good luck with the new hip! You've chosen an excellent physical therapy vehicle. 



sslos said:


> Let me know when you're around- perhaps a ride followed by a beer...
> 
> Los


You had me at 'beer.' :thumbsup:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Time to revive this thread. Twas a fine mornin' @ Dirt Church....


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

lvkid89 said:


> My 16 6fattie. Absolutely love this rig.


How's the DVO treating you?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The Better Half, having a great time in southern UT recently:


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

A couple of B+ Canfields out for a Friday night rip. RWRusso's Yelli and my Riot.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Couple randoms from the past few weeks, including one of my house! (you gotta look for it though...)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*AFA ride with friends;

*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD Wildcat in the, uh wild. Playtime on the Colorado River singletrack section. Very fun indeed!
Lil bastage was havin a great trail rip in the jungle covered singletrack with lotsa shade to keep his motor cool on a hot day!

















Lotsa good flow trail to enjoy along this area.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

My other wife,lol. A 2016 Diamondback Mason trail. 27.5 plus









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, I better check and see if Sarge still has his pedals....


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Wydaho truckin'....


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Dartmoor Primal Plus, Albuquerque NM









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Powder coated Cannondale Cujo 1. It's mean.

:madmax:


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

I quit.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@tantrum - are you by any chance in Australia or somewhere else in the southern hemisphere? 

if so just stand on your head and take a pic like this -


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

levity said:


> @tantrum - are you by any chance in Australia or somewhere else in the southern hemisphere?
> 
> just stand on your head and take a pic like this -
> 
> View attachment 1145956


Ive tried everything. It won't load right side up. Some things are just meant to be that way, I guess.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Pastore Point








Farmjunk

Kingdom Trails VT


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

you meet some strange creatures in the woods


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

*Ibis Mojo 3 Surrey Hills UK*

Ibis Mojo 3 Winterfold, Surrey Hills (south east of UK 30 miles from London).


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

'16 6Fattie Specialized Stumpjumper, goofin' after a ride a few weeks ago:


----------



## joeychitwood (Jul 10, 2017)

Trek Fuel EX5 27.5 Plus. Now has new Bontrager pedals and original narrow seat.


----------



## defy1 (Jul 9, 2017)

2017 Norco Fluid 7.1 27.5 plus


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

*2017 Framed Marquette Carbon*

2017 Framed Marquette Carbon
Raceface Turbine Cinch 170mm cranks
Raceface Atlas Pedals
SRAM GX shifter/rear derailleur
e*thirteen 9-44 cassette
Wolf 30t chain ring
Raceface Atlas 65mm stem
Raceface SixC carbon DH bars 785mm
DNM Dropper
Rockshox Reba RL 120mm fork
Hope Hoops Tech35W with Hope Pro4 hubs
Hope Tech 3 E4 brakes with floating two piece rotors (185mm rear 203mm front)


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Heavens Bench


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

'Twas a fine ride, indeed...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Fine day in Albuquerque









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's mine: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

*Mojo 3 with new Maxxis Shoes in Surrey Hills UK*

Mojo 3 with new Maxxis 2.8 shoes


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

teknorob said:


> Mojo 3 with new Maxxis 2.8 shoes


Schweet! Go get that thang dirty!


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Spent a week in Sedona gettin hitched, so I shipped my Bad Habit out ahead of time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and good thinkin'!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikewerx said:


> Spent a week in Sedona gettin hitched, so I shipped my Bad Habit out ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd call that a Good Habit!! :thumbsup:

And, congratz!! :cornut:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Last 2 rides, still happily floating along on the 27.5 Plus;

Taking Emmett- 2 y/o grandson through the park. It's 1/2 block down from my house and a 2.8 mile loop connecting to multiple green-way options that cover much of Colorado Springs.

The empty carriage picture is about the halfway point from my work site to home. I now have a finished path/green way that keeps me out of traffic so I'm ready to become a sometime bike commuter. This day, I tested the route in daylight and used the cart to take some stuff to work. I'll be riding at night.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Probably going to get chastised for this one, but....


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

High on the ID/MT border:


----------



## Rufhausen (Apr 12, 2004)

Salsa Timberjack @ Buffalo Creek, CO


----------



## wthomas (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

wthomas, looks like a fine rail trail that's worthy of some nice fat + riding! Where was that pic taken?


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

tantrum007 said:


> View attachment 1145952
> 
> 
> Powder coated Cannondale Cujo 1. It's mean.
> ...


You know if you would have traded me bikes I could have posted the picture the correct way  - Just picking on you, are you no longer attempting to trade it?


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are mine: 2016 Diamondback Catch 2 and 2017 Diamondback Mason Pro.


----------



## tantrum007 (May 4, 2017)

Yeah I would trade it for something 27.5 x 2.5 - 3.0 or 29 x 2.4 - 2.8


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

tantrum007 said:


> Yeah I would trade it for something 27.5 x 2.5 - 3.0 or 29 x 2.4 - 2.8


My bike is gone but would have accepted up to 29x2.5", didn't last long at all for the price and condition it was in. I've already ordered my new bike. Good luck with your trade man, that cujo is a nice bike. If you're ever in the Huntsville area for a ride, hit me up on here, we can both get our 27.5 mid tires out on the mountain.


----------



## wthomas (Feb 24, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> wthomas, looks like a fine rail trail that's worthy of some nice fat + riding! Where was that pic taken?


It was near Winter Park Colorado on the South Fork Loop trail.


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

wthomas said:


> It was near Winter Park Colorado on the South Fork Loop trail.


She's a beaut man!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

A little plus air.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nicely played bOb!!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Did one of my favorite rides in the valley last night. It's one of those rides with an hour of relentless climbing that leaves your lungs aching, topped off by a couple short, steep pitches of HAB to an open ridge that reward you with great views before the fast, chunky descent drops you back to the valley floor.

I don't know how many times I've ridden this descent, and in several of the rock garden sections, there has usually been one line I needed to hit to get through. On the Yeti, new lines opened up all over and I found myself floating over stuff I previously would have needed to weave my way around. The capability of this bike is blowing me away...


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

My 12 year old on his Airborne Griffin with some upgrades at San-Lee MTB park in NC


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

After a week of some of the worst wildfire smoke I've experienced where we live, the air finally cleared. And with a big change in the weather on the way, and even talk of snow in the mountains by this weekend, it was time to get out.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

After I got my full suspension bike last year, I didn't ride my Vertigo rigid fat bike too much because 1" of undamped tire deforming is no comparison to 5" of plush travel. However, I decided to squishify the fat bike by getting it a new 120mm Fox Factory 27.5+ fork - but just as valuable as I first discovered on my full sussy - a dropper post (Fox Transfer 150mm). I just cruised around the neighborhood, but I can't wait to jump around on the trails ASAP!


Foxy Vertigo Plus by ricky d, on Flickr


Foxy Vertigo Plus by ricky d, on Flickr

Oh yeah, the 27.5+ wheelset is on there now, and I plan to eventually build a fat front wheel as well.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

4 pics from 4 different trails around the area. The last pic is from the ride tonight.

Edit: no idea why the thumbnail is there... but you get an extra pic, lol.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

From our ride session the other night.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Weekender...*

https://photos.app.goo.gl/AClbGIYYLTkYK4yV2


----------



## Mergetrio (Jul 16, 2012)

Does 2.6" count as a Plus tire? 

Scott Genius 700 Premium w. NN 27.5x2.6
Nature Pics coming tomorrow!







[/URL]Untitled by Steven Kim, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/AClbGIYYLTkYK4yV2


Nice escape, sir!


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

*Evil Following MB 27.5 Plus Build*

New evil following MB 27.5 plus build. I'd be really interested to hear from anyone else who's done the same. Most have gone 29er but i love it with the 2.8 NNs, although just waiting on delivery of a Magic Mary 2.8 for the winter.


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

That color is sick on the Evil!


----------



## teknorob (Apr 12, 2014)

Pauls2ndblessing said:


> That color is sick on the Evil!


It does, but i dont know what they've done with this paint, because it looks 100% grey in the flesh, but no matter how i try and balance the colour temperature in photoshop it comes out olive or even greener depending on the light


----------



## Pauls2ndblessing (Oct 18, 2013)

teknorob said:


> It does, but i dont know what they've done with this paint, because it looks 100% grey in the flesh, but no matter how i try and balance the colour temperature in photoshop it comes out olive or even greener depending on the light


No kidding? I thought the olive drab look was to make it look like an old jeep willy or army tough vehicle! Either way, nice ride, pedal the crap out of that thing!


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

I've seen a couple people do 2.6's on Evil bikes, but the 2.8 looks awesome.


----------



## NorcoJ (Sep 3, 2017)

quick ride in the south downs, England.

:thumbsup:


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Flagstaff, AZ.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

this lost thread needs a bump!

here's a view over the Colorado River from the Intrepid Trail System,
Dead Horse Point State Park, Utah (click to enlarge)


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Barely even got it dirty, just down to the my local lake. More to come.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## metroid-001 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Kingdom Vendetta X2*









2 weeks' old hardtail. Loving this bike so far. So nimble and corners like it's on rail.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

This was wayyy gnarlier in person and I did NOT attempt it. Wicked good trail though.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

Lower Monroe Truck Trail, Glendora.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Olallie flow trail, western WA.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Didn't have my fat bike available so had to take the 27.5+

Not as good as the fatty but did better than I thought.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got back from a week in southwestern UT. A few pics...


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Little airtime on the big tires


----------



## carbine_275 (Nov 15, 2015)

Spent some time hanging out on the trail with the ACV today.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, it’s hard to bunny hop that high when you’re wearing jeans.


----------



## Kabhaal (Nov 19, 2017)

Two reasons to change for the PLUS bikes if you around Kiev - hardpack and deep sand, often one after another.


----------



## CrankAddictRich (Oct 7, 2016)

I just grabbed this 2016 Fuse Comp 6Fattie 3 weeks ago and I'm loving it...


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


>


Whaaaaaaaa


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)




----------

